# June Bug Sighting



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey TLF,

First post. Excited to learn and share! Y'all are very inspiring.

I let the dogs out this morning for their bathroom visit and saw the first 2 June bugs of the year attacking the back porch light. Correct me if I'm wrong, but these are the beetles that lay eggs in our turf which will turn into grub worms? I purchased *Sevin* granular insecticide over the weekend to have ready.

Should I put the product down now, wait until a certain timeframe in the year, or put it down when the June bugs are out in greater numbers?

Regards,
Stellar P


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes that's them. Yes you should put something down now. Sevin is better than nothing but I'd go with bifenthrin. I get the commercial version at a local supply place. Might not be bad to put down GrubEx as well.

Put down granules of both and give a good half inch of water. May as well put down some weed and feed too if you haven't already!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Yes that's them. Yes you should put something down now. Sevin is better than nothing but I'd go with bifenthrin. I get the commercial version at a local supply place. Might not be bad to put down GrubEx as well.
> 
> Put down granules of both and give a good half inch of water. May as well put down some weed and feed too if you haven't already!


If I recall correctly, the bifenthrin will not get deep enough into the soil to be effective on grubs. Grub Ex should be applied now (if it isn't already to late), or a product containing imidacloprid can be put down mid-June.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Spammage said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that's them. Yes you should put something down now. Sevin is better than nothing but I'd go with bifenthrin. I get the commercial version at a local supply place. Might not be bad to put down GrubEx as well.
> ...


Bifenthrin isn't for the grubs, it's for the beetles. The GrubEx is for the grubs


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Yes that's them. Yes you should put something down now. Sevin is better than nothing but I'd go with bifenthrin. I get the commercial version at a local supply place. Might not be bad to put down GrubEx as well.
> 
> Put down granules of both and give a good half inch of water. May as well put down some weed and feed too if you haven't already!


Plan to put the granular down on Sunday.

I don't have a good sprayer setup, so that's why I got the granular for now. Saving up to get a battery powered Chapin + TeeJet nozzle so I can do proper applications of products like Bifenthrin. I'm assuming the Bifenthrin is a water soluble product that is sprayed?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that's them. Yes you should put something down now. Sevin is better than nothing but I'd go with bifenthrin. I get the commercial version at a local supply place. Might not be bad to put down GrubEx as well.
> ...


I have the granules, but I assume there is a liquid as well. I get something called Bug Blaster 2 from a local place, but here is the same thing in a generic:

https://www.domyown.com/bifen-granules-p-227.html


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Stellar P, yep, you can get Bifenthrin at DMO in liquid form as well. It's what I use on my lawn. Works great too.


----------

